# Banana Ball Python Id Help



## bxth (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'd really appreciate some help please. I bought my first ball around a month a go (cb15), previous owners bought him as just a banana however, I'm curious to know if he's anything else or is just purely a banana, as I'm still new to identifying morphs ***128578; 

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------

